# Customer Care Survey 02 - Axminster *** RESULT *** 7.85



## Newbie_Neil (18 Apr 2007)

Hi all

This is the second customer care survey for one of the companies in The List.

The result, and your comments, will be available as a link.

I am looking for you to vote on your *personal experience* of _*Axminster*_, you can also post into the thread if you wish to make any further comments that you think would be useful.

Thank you for your participation.

I'll start the ball rolling with a 7. (Edit: It should have been eight)

Thanks,
Neil


----------



## andys wood shed (18 Apr 2007)

Gave them an 8

Would have got a 9 but didn't send me a new catalogue automatically had to request one even though I've ordered from them regular :? 

Andy


----------



## Paul Chapman (18 Apr 2007)

I've only used them once, and that was when I ordered something recently over the internet. Their service was first class, both in keeping me informed and in speed of delivery (ordinary mail but it arrived next day). However, as using them once is not a comprehensive test, I've given a 7.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Lord Nibbo (18 Apr 2007)

I hovered between 7-8 gave them an eight, I suppose with a push I might of gone to nine but they would have to be cheaper in my book to deserve a nine. But having said that they are probably the best out there for range and speed of supply.


----------



## Mike.C (18 Apr 2007)

I gave them 8, and the only reason that I never gave them full marks was because in one of the two problems I have had with them, I had to go all the way to the top and complain about customer services before the first problem was sorted out. As for the second problem where a couple of chisels I ordered never arrived, their customer service department sorted this out straight away and I received the replacements within a couple of days.

Except for this one black mark against them, they are an excellent company which I would highly recommend to anyone. I think the ideal way to show what sort of company they are would be to point you in the direction of this link https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... sey+clamps IMHO this shows that they care about their customers. They clearly did not have to honour the price and I am sure many other companies would not have. Well done Axminster =D> =D> =D> 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Adam (18 Apr 2007)

I gave them an 8. I find they are pretty good when you talk to them on the phone if you have a problem.

Adam


----------



## dunbarhamlin (18 Apr 2007)

An 8 - top flight for a UK company, indeed almost on par with some of the US suppliers I use.


----------



## Scott (18 Apr 2007)

Lord Nibbo":37gichh7 said:


> they would have to be cheaper in my book to deserve a nine



Is the poll about pricing as well or purely customer service?


----------



## CraftNav (18 Apr 2007)

I gave them a glowing 9 I order quiet often, they have good stock levels, (there web site keeps you up to date).

I once lost an invoice from them and customer service were fantastic, it was no problem what so ever to send me another (no charge  )

And finally and most importantly they treat the ISLE OF WIGHT the same as mainland uk with no surcharge even when I bought a lathe !!! (and a milling machine and a bandsaw and a....... you get the picture)

So well done Axmister & thank you.

(after this praise, i hope my order I placed last night on the net turns up ok) :lol:


----------



## Jake (18 Apr 2007)

I'm not voting because they I have never had a problem with one of their orders that I can recall. Which is a testament to their efficiency and quality as an organisation, but I don't think it tells me anything about their customer care, as the only proof of that is when things do go wrong. 

I think there should be two elements to the polls - level of satisfaction with the purchasing experience, and level of satisfaction with how screw-ups are sorted out.

Like for Rutlands, I've used them quite a bit, and still do. Like many of the positive voters on that poll, I find that 9 times out of 10 they get it right first time and the purchasing experience is absolutely fine. Like the negative posters, I have also found that when it goes wrong their attitude stinks. 

Axminster could be like that for all I know.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (18 Apr 2007)

Hi Scott



Scott":dl69gvk5 said:


> Lord Nibbo":dl69gvk5 said:
> 
> 
> > they would have to be cheaper in my book to deserve a nine
> ...



No, just customer service.

Neil


----------



## StevieB (18 Apr 2007)

8 from me. I use their Kent store all the time - only reason they do not get a 9 is because of the staff layout at the tills. There is never enough people serving and the layout of the till area is so bad that queue jumping by accident is almost inevitable by everyone. If they had a seprate enquiries/queries desk it would help immensely - when all you want is a couple of bits you have got in your hand and 5 people in front of you want a detailed discussion on machinery options it can be a bit exasperating.

Nothing but good service whenever I have got to someone, but getting there could be easier!

Steve.


----------



## Alf (18 Apr 2007)

Gave 'em a 7. Used them a lot over the years and they do sort out the cock-ups, however the policy on _how_ they do so is inconsistant and lost them points. I don't mind waiting until a returned incorrect (their fault) item reaches them before they send out the correct one, but not when I hear other customers haven't had to. It's just gotta be consistant to get the higher points from me. They're heavy machinery delivery, btw, is exemplary and I will _always_ look at Axminster first if considering a big item just because of that. They were also on the ball when I borrowed a couple of marking gauges for the review a couple of years ago, even unto paying all the postage.

On the whole not bad - for Devonians... :wink: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## stix (18 Apr 2007)

Used them quite a few times and never had a problem. Always prompt delivery and always kept informed of any products out of stock.

Honouring the recent Bessey deal/error was also very good in my book.

Full marks - 9

(those 'caring for abandoned basket' emails are pretty annoying though - but won't mark them down for it)


Steve


----------



## mudman (18 Apr 2007)

Gave them an 8 as I have always had really good service from them and all my problems have been sorted out promptly, even down to offering to re-thread the cam-bar on my lathe headstock.
Would have had a 9 were it not for the appalling delivery service of the carrier, TNT, that delivered my lathe and other bits. I think that the retailer has to be responsible for the whole end-to-end experience.


----------



## woodbloke (18 Apr 2007)

I gave them an 8, I usually get most of my stuff from them. Never had any problems either over the 'fone, face to face over the counter or using t'internet. Great company - Rob


----------



## Dad (18 Apr 2007)

Used Axminster lots of times. Never had a problem - goods have always arrived promptly, complete etc. 

Once I ordered 3 castors & they rang me up to check the quantity was correct (& not a typo). Nice touch that. 

Have been pleased with the selection of yellow/white tools I've got for the price I've paid (I can't afford top quality/top price brands). 

Comprehensive catalogue & decent website (once you get used to it). 

Could have been top marks but I'm having a bad day at work... so get an 8.


----------



## Scott (18 Apr 2007)

Newbie_Neil":3e2xn2nt said:


> Scott":3e2xn2nt said:
> 
> 
> > Lord Nibbo":3e2xn2nt said:
> ...



In that case I'll give them an 8. Had a couple of wee problems but they've been sorted immediately. They ship promptly to me in France too.

Stix is right about the "caring for abandoned basket" emails though. Annoying! I know what's in my basket - I put it there!!

Cheers


----------



## Paul.J (18 Apr 2007)

Had quite a bit of stuff from them.
Never had a problem always polite and helpful when ordering,and delivery is always quick.Very happy.
Gave them 8.


----------



## MrJay (18 Apr 2007)

I gave them an 8. I've never had cause to really test their customer service, but they always seem to send things out pretty sharpish.

In hindsight I really wanted to give them a 7 because of the irritating email they send if I leave the internet shopping basket untidy. (Reading through the thread I see I'm not the only one.)


----------



## DomValente (18 Apr 2007)

Will be making many trips to Axminster in the future as an old friend is moving there in May from Central London. I don't think he believed me when I told him that I would be visiting regularly  

Over the years I have had nothing but good service. 
Specially from the staff who take the orders, always polite and helpful.
Given an 8 'cos only my wife is a 9

Dom


----------



## Philly (18 Apr 2007)

A glowing "Nine" from me. =D> 
I have ordered from them dozens of time, on-line and over the phone. O.k., and from the shop..... :roll: 
Always keep you informed if they are out of stock, and of delivery times. The machinery I have bought from them (the big stuff!) has always been delivered by someone who knows what they are doing. And helpful in getting it in the workshop.
Internet shopping with Axminster is a dream - nearly always the next day if you order early in the day.
The few problems I have encountered have been quickly sorted with a phone call.
To me, Axminster are a perfect example of how to run a business in the 21st Century. I shall continue to ruin myself financially at their door for some time to come............. :lol: 
Philly


----------



## woodbloke (18 Apr 2007)

Dom wrote:


> Given an 8 'cos only my wife is a 9


...that'll get you some Brownie points Dom :lol: - Rob


----------



## nickson71 (18 Apr 2007)

I've bought of Axminster lots of time using the web site and never had a problem ............... I gave them 8 as no ones perfect


----------



## Slim (18 Apr 2007)

9 - I've placed many orders with Axminster and have only ever had 1 problem - a broken Jet thicknesser which was replaced next day. I usually make up my basket on their website and then order by phone as I find their customer service people a pleasure to talk to.


----------



## PowerTool (18 Apr 2007)

Also a 9 from me - service,delivery,information all excellent;only problem I've had sorted within an hour.Never been to the shops,but the best mail-order company I've dealt with.

Andrew


----------



## Corset (18 Apr 2007)

9 for me. Have always been superb, when i had a duff clamp they replaced it without a sniffle. Love the catalogue i always think its impressive to produce something like that when the web is so easy. Plus their website is actually good and the stored account details allow me to buy stuff on a whim (actually this could be a bad thing).
Owen


----------



## llangatwgnedd (18 Apr 2007)

Simply the best. 9


----------



## curlywol (18 Apr 2007)

9 from me  
I use them a lot.
Have returned several items and each time they have promptly replaced them 
 

Excellent catalogue!

John


----------



## tim (18 Apr 2007)

9 from me too - I think their customer service is exceptional - I would cite them as among the bets of any company that I have ever dealt with in any capacity. Their no quibble policy makes dealing with them a pleasure and in many ways compensates for the no discount policy.

Two things (which I'm not going to mark them down on though) - the caring basket emails are very irritating and the search engine on the website is utter rubbish.

I also miss their shows.....

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Routermonster (19 Apr 2007)

I gave them 9. 

I've been buying stuff from them for many years. I've ordered by phone, over the internet, and I've visited their shops - on each occasion I've had excellent service or advice. Visiting their shops is a pleasure - it's like going into Aladdin's cave - staff are helpful and knowledgeable. Whenever I've had problems they've been sorted out quickly and without fuss.

Some other companies could learn from them!

Les


----------



## RinkyDinky (19 Apr 2007)

I gave them an 8, I like Axminster, only had one problem of delivery which was sorted out very apologetically and quickly. 
Catalogue makes great bedtime reading... :lol:


----------



## paulm (19 Apr 2007)

I gave them an 8, nothing to report really as regards problems as there haven't been any over several years of use !!!

It's how all internet business should work, slick, friendly, easy and quick, no hassle.

Not a 9 only because I find searching on the website a bit tedious and can often not find things due to the way it's organised and the search engine works, but a pretty minor niggle.

Cheers, Paul.


----------



## manso (19 Apr 2007)

I gave them a 7. I have always found them helpful and friendly, but too many times I've had to rely on their service because some of the kit they stock is not up to snuff e.g. Pony Clamp clones, ludicrously inaccurate dowel jig etc.
On the other hand they do appear to be good at standing by their offers, e.g. I've just bought a Jet Wet Grinder which, in the catalogue, wrongly included the Diamond Truing Tool (£38.46) in the standard package.
They pointed out the error, but stood by its inclusion. 
Regards


----------



## johnjin (19 Apr 2007)

Definately an 8 from me.
My only minor quibbles as have been mentioned before, is the rather bad search engine and the fact they don't send me a new catalogue automaticlly when released. Otherwise it would be a 9 and well deserved as their after sales service is perfect, as is their customer service.

All the best

John


----------



## lurker (19 Apr 2007)

Well, whats come in so far certainly sets a benchmark for Mr Rutland to aspire to.
I think he should donate his entire market research budget to this website forthwith.


----------



## bobscarle (19 Apr 2007)

I gave them a 9!!!! Every time I have had occasion to call customer service they have very good and helpful. I recently returned a plane which was swapped for another very quickly and at no cost to me. Excellent service.

Bob


----------



## Mark68 (20 Apr 2007)

I'll give them a 9 as well, always found them spot on.


----------



## Matt_S (20 Apr 2007)

Ordered a veritas mkII last night at about 5 and it arrived THIS morning! :shock: My first ever order with axminster.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (20 Apr 2007)

Hi Matt


Matt_S":2wi1y6vu said:


> Ordered a veritas mkII last night at about 5 and it arrived THIS morning! :shock: My first ever order with axminster.



I'm sorry but that's nothing. I ordered some bits for the office at about 11.30 from Viking Direct, in Leicester, and they delivered them at 2.30 the _*same day*_. :shock: Now that is service. 

Cheers
Neil

PS Sorry, I'm still in a state of shock.

PPS Well done Axminster.


----------



## CHJ (20 Apr 2007)

Never had a problem with delivery of goods ordered by web, had to deal with customer services twice by phone;
First time for replacement of a defective (out of warranty) part, was charged postage only and it arrived next post.
The second time was for defective parts purchased at shop, phone call resulted in replacement delivery next day with returns envelope for defective items.

Several e-mails asking for technical clarification or spares ident details have all been answered promptly with follow-up contact details supplied in case of continuing queries.

I give them an 8.


----------



## tiler99 (3 May 2007)

Not impressed at all with these people.
They placed an item online which was just what i needed but when i ordered they said it was a mistake....yeah like 3 days later, when i misse out on the same item on Ebay.
Just placed an order this week, waited a while and got confirmation of order. Waited and waited but no despatch notice. Emailed them and waited, then an email saying it had been despatched despite the site showing confirmation only of order. Then another wait and i check site to see only partial despatch....grrrrrrrrrrrr.
Emailed my frustration and asked why they had contacted me to say it had been despatched when it hasnt it full. Another wait and they responded apologising but not saying why. 
All very frustrating, i know i will use them again but i will look elsewhere too.

Sods law though that the parts i really need or on back order.


Oh and to have a further moan when i received their reply it was from a persons name and had no clue as to it being from Axminster. It got caught in my Spam filter and was only by chance i saw it.....whats that all about? no point asking cos they wont respond.


----------



## Anonymous (3 May 2007)

Hi Neil

I only see the results, not an option for me to vote


----------



## tiler99 (3 May 2007)

I think its closed now Tony.


----------



## sooty (4 May 2007)

I gave them an 8 cheaper prices would have pulled a 9


----------



## Newbie_Neil (4 May 2007)

Hi Tony



Tony":1m743spt said:


> I only see the results, not an option for me to vote



Unless Sooty knows differently, I've kept each vote open just for a couple of weeks. I didn't want there to be a continual voting process, as that would be open to abuse.

Once closed, I've done the maths and updated The List with the average.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## beech1948 (4 May 2007)

Hi,
Interesting thing here is that there is no score below Average and that the average score is still quite low as all the scores are at the higher end.

I wonder if maybe there might be a need to better specify what each category means. One persons average will be excellent to another.

regards
Alan


----------



## Newbie_Neil (4 May 2007)

Hi Alan

I've purposely kept these vague, on the basis that if someone votes in each poll they will apply the same criteria.

This will never be perfect, but with the added input from the member posts it gives you a reasonably balanced view of the company.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## davegw (23 Jul 2008)

I'd give axminster an 8


----------

